# Still getting more from my router



## Templatetom (24 Feb 2011)

For a number of years I have been trying to introduce the use of the template guides to router users. I have posted some interesting information on how they are use more effectively and also add Greater Safety Awareness with the use of the router See details on the site below

http://routingwithtomodonnell.yolasite.com/

I have also posted a number of videos showing the new routing techniques
Routing with Tom O’Donnell.com
Tom


----------



## Templatetom (11 Jan 2012)

Templatetom":1szrlcj6 said:


> For a number of years I have been trying to introduce the use of the template guides to router users. I have posted some interesting information on how they are use more effectively and also add Greater Safety Awareness with the use of the router See details on the site below
> 
> http://routingwithtomodonnell.yolasite.com/
> 
> ...


Moved to a new web site where I have more control of the input, but still experimenting
www.Newtorouting.webs.com
Tom


----------



## JohnMessUK (19 Jan 2012)

Templatetom":27pa5371 said:


> For a number of years I have been trying to introduce the use of the template guides to router users. I have posted some interesting information on how they are use more effectively and also add Greater Safety Awareness with the use of the router See details on the site below
> 
> http://routingwithtomodonnell.yolasite.com/
> 
> ...




My router has become invaluable to me and I love it. I have made a few jigs for it myself but they all do only one job so I like the idea of a jig to do more than one job.


----------



## Templatetom (20 Jan 2012)

John then you must look in on my new web site posted above
Tom


JohnMessUK":2qpeliqm said:


> Templatetom":2qpeliqm said:
> 
> 
> > For a number of years I have been trying to introduce the use of the template guides to router users. I have posted some interesting information on how they are use more effectively and also add Greater Safety Awareness with the use of the router See details on the site below
> ...


----------

